# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1991 Daihatsu Mira Milano concept car - photos

## Altair

1991 Daihatsu Mira Milano concept car.






Previously:

1998 Lada Rapan concept electric car - photos
1972 TiCi city car - photo
2012 Renault Twizy microcar - photos
1978 SEAB Flipper microcar - photo and video
2016 Secma F-16 Turbo micro sport car - photos

----------


## mansworld

The Daihatsu Mira walk-through van is understandable. But why the Daihatsu Mira walk-through passenger car?

----------

